# Maybe moving in UAE



## biancanevo (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi all,

If everithing goes well I will have a position to work in UAE, precisely in Abu Dhabi.
Now I have ome questions for you experts of the counrty 
1) is it reasonable to commute from Dubai to Abu dhabi every day?
2) trasportation seems to be lacking as someone already mentioned  so I believe a car is quite necessary there. Any advise? Is it better to buy, rent, share, steal?
3) about the accomodation... I read that flat sharing is not completely legal but is accepted specially in some areas (is it true?) where can i find some more informations about haouse sharing?
4) where it is the best zone to live? I mean I whould like to go out, not crazy partying, a movie, a beer, normal things we do in EU, is it possible?
5) I have a friend that she whould like to come as well to live there and she is an experienced Nurse in UK, where is it possible to find some more inforamtion about possible jobs aplications there?

Many many thanks to who will ansker!.


----------



## jatwani (Dec 14, 2008)

biancanevo said:


> Hi all,
> 
> If everithing goes well I will have a position to work in UAE, precisely in Abu Dhabi.
> Now I have ome questions for you experts of the counrty
> ...


Hi Bianca, 

Let me take a stab at answering your questions:
1. You can drive from Dubai to Abu Dhabi everyday there a lot of people who do the same and they prefer staying closer to Abu Dhabi in areas like Discovery Gardens, Marina and around the 5th interchange on Sheikh Zayed rd. 
2. You definitely need a car for this commute, you will have to buy one new or used, you can find a sharing cab ( car pool ) I would advise against stealing one cos the cops here will take less than a day to get you in prison. 
3. Flat sharing has nothing to do with legal or illegal; it totally depends on the landlord or the lessor. If he/she is OK with you sharing the acomodation with your friend (perferably a female if you are a female or a male if you are male, sharing with a male can create serious issues unless you are married to the person). 
4. The areas that I mentioned are good places to live a lot of expat crowd living in that area, rents have gone down in the area so you can definitely find a good deal, if you have a car you can reach from point A to point B fast enough, taxis are avaialble in plenty in the area and its same to ride in them. 
5. You can ask your friend to check www dot gulfnews dot com section Jobs4u, www dot bayt dot com and www dot careerjunctionsme dot com for local vacancies in Dubai. 

A little about myself, I moved to Dubai about 4 months back from Chicago in USA have some family here so it wasn't too difficult to adjust. Tons of expats around making friends and meeting people is easy as long as you are an extrovert. 

Good luck with getting that position, hopefully Dubai can deliver to your expectations. 


Sundeep P. Jatwani


----------



## biancanevo (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi Sundeep and thank you for your answers.
I still have some dubt...

1)
The areas you mentioned (Marina, Discovery Gardens) are they independent life centers or they are just flats? Where is actually the "place to be" in Dubai? Does it have a city center or sort of it?
Some people said that Marina is not so nice due to the neighbours... what does it mean?

2) About a car I uderstood I definetly need one. The problem is that for staying one year I do not thing that buying a car is a good option, how do expats usually behave in this situations?
Car Pool seems to be nice.

3) Flatsharing is then not illegal only between peolpe of the same sex? What happens if we are for example 5 persons 3 guys and 2 girls not married and not in a relationship?
Just one curiosity... Is it possible to meet with a girl? Sorry for the stupid question, I am not confident with EMirates and Islam in general, but I believe that before geting married peolpe goes out together or am I wrong?
How does it works? Is dating prohibited? 
Any website for flatsharing?

Byeee.


----------



## jatwani (Dec 14, 2008)

biancanevo said:


> Hi Sundeep and thank you for your answers.
> I still have some dubt...
> 
> 1)
> ...


Hey 

1. The Marina is an area the places to live there are located in Jumeriah Lake Towers and Jumeriah Beach Residence, these are high rises residential buildings with apartments. The Marina is a nice area I don't know a lot about the neighbours issue. Dubai has tons of malls and city centers all over so you can't really call one area downtown. Bur Dubai, Deira, Karama, Barsha, Sufoh, Umm Suqiem and Jumeirah are the most inhabhited areas. 
2. If you don't want to buy a car and car pool doesn't work out too well then you can lease a car for your period of stay. I have a car, is just convenient to get to places a lot of expats live without one but like I said you can always lease a car. 
3. 5 ppl living together in a apartment a mix of guys and girls can put across a wrong message ( you like its a party house) and to be on the safer side and to get a good deal on your apartment I would suggest living with someone the same sex. Dubai is a very modern city you can date a girl its not considered taboo or looked down upon. 

Let me know if you have more questions. Website for looking for apartments is www (dot) dubizzle (dot) com and www (dot) gulfnews (dot) com.


----------

